# change screen name



## sdsvtdriver2 (Mar 5, 2008)

hello,

i had to register 2x, as the first time I never got the confirmation email (yes, I checked the spam folder  )

Please remove my original account and please rename this one by removing the '2'.

:up:

Thanks


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Your original account is registered...use that one.
Thanks


----------



## sdsvtdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

will do, thanks


----------

